# Stahls� Releases 2015 NHL Winter Classic Kits



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Releases 2015 NHL Winter Classic Kits*

Every January, the National Hockey League hosts the Bridgestone NHL Winter Classic, which features two teams playing outdoors. The upcoming game is scheduled for Thursday, January 1, 2015 featuring the Chicago Blackhawks and the Washington Capitals at Nationals Park, Washington, D.C. 

Stahls’ makes it easy for decorators to create licensed jerseys with official player names and numbers of this year’s teams with its 2015 NHL Winter Classic Player Kit. 

Each kit includes player name, player number, sleeve number, and an official NHL player label and hang tag. The Washington Capitals Winter Classic kit features a felt on twill combination and the Chicago Blackhawks Winter Classic kit features a one-color twill. Each name and number can be set in place with a heat press, but must be sewn for permanent application. You also can personalize an NHL jersey with your customer’s name and number.

To order, go to Official NHL/NHLPA Player Name & Number | Stahlsâ€™ . For more information, call 800-4-STAHLS (800) 478-2457); or email: [email protected] .

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

